# Relocating to Dibai



## dcafek (Oct 7, 2008)

Please Help. This is my first forum and I know I am asking too many questions but I am hoping someone can help me. My husband and I would very much like to relocate to Dubai. I have many questions. I hope this isn't to tedious as I'm sure everyone has seen these questions before.
My husband is an Electrical Contractor. He has many years of experience in management of industrial, commercial, and residential construction. However he does not have a CV. We were in touch with a company that offers a "package" of CV writing along with salary negotiation. They are Teleport My Job. Is this customary? This company is in Dubai. I want to know if we can trust them. Also, I have been doing research but I don't know what range of salary package can be expected. I don't know how much we will need to stay out of the slums. The other concern is that my husband does not have an Electrical Engineering Degree and it seems that many jobs require this. Can anyone tell me if this is going to be a problem? Any advise would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm not sure I'd want to pay for someone to write my CV. If you have Word on your pc, there is a template you can use for CV's

Range of salaries will be dependant on the actual position that your husband will be applying for. I would suggest contacting some agencies who deal with the market in Dubai for a clearer picture.

I wouldn't worry too much on the degree side of things. There are plenty of people here without degress. So long as he has his trade qualifications (C&G 236, 2391 etc) and can demonstrate the level of supervision/management that he has been doing, then employers look past the degree issue.

Don't be afraid to ask more questions. We've all been where you are now

Some people you could try to contact:

Hill McGlynn - David Styles +971 (0)4 2990070
Beresford Blake Thomas - Edward +971 (0)4 3602642, Ronja 020 7932 6290
Energi UK - James Mowatt 01252 343282
Paul Rance (sorry, can't remember the company name) 020 7556 7150
Cerebra - Richard Sutton +971 (0)4 3418474

Good luck............if you are going to contact any of the Dubai numbers, bear in mind, at the moment we are 3hrs infront of the UK (will be 4hrs when the UK clocks go back, and that Friday and Saturday is the weekend for many offices)


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree with you. You can make up your own CV and it really doesn't take that long! I find that if you update your CV as you go along, then it becomes so much easier to polish it up when you need it


----------



## dcafek (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you so much for the advise Ogri750 and Maz25. I have been all over the web and haven't been able to get this information. I read through the forum and there is a great deal of information there. A move like this is a big decision and the right information is priceless. 
I do have one more question now if that's OK? As I said before, my husband doesn't have a CV. Much of the information out there says that the CV must be done well to get the right offer. I don't have any problem trying it myself but do you know if there is any reputible service that will review it for me when I am done without charging a fortune? Again, any information would be greatly appreciated and Thank You, Cathy


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

dcafek said:


> Thank you so much for the advise Ogri750 and Maz25. I have been all over the web and haven't been able to get this information. I read through the forum and there is a great deal of information there. A move like this is a big decision and the right information is priceless.
> I do have one more question now if that's OK? As I said before, my husband doesn't have a CV. Much of the information out there says that the CV must be done well to get the right offer. I don't have any problem trying it myself but do you know if there is any reputible service that will review it for me when I am done without charging a fortune? Again, any information would be greatly appreciated and Thank You, Cathy


Hello and welcome to the forum,

Have a look at the following website (CV Writing)

It has some useful tips. When I applied for my job I went for the skills/functional based CV. The website does mention this:

_"In United Arab Emirates, your application would not be received or considered unless it came through the recommendation of someone known and has well-known references. This is why when people apply for jobs in UAE they do it only through specified placement agencies or through the recommendations of their country people in that country."_

Ogri listed a few of these recruitment agencies. I would use the CV wizard in word or copy one of the many examples on the Internet and then register with as many of them as he can.

...also is there any possibility he can move within his own company or a company within the US?

HTH


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

How about asking a close relative/friend who has experience with CVs to comment on your husband's CV instead?
While a good agency can be invaluable at times, it's not always necessary.

If you follow standard CV writing templates and tips (e.g. max 2 page, work experience in chronological order, be specific with achievements, avoid vague role descriptions, etc...), you should have a pretty decent CV to start with.

Just bear in mind you shouldn't have to pay a fee when ising recruitment agencies. The reputable ones get paid by the companies, not job applicants.


----------



## dcafek (Oct 7, 2008)

*Help with CV and Contacts*



Ogri750 said:


> I'm not sure I'd want to pay for someone to write my CV. If you have Word on your pc, there is a template you can use for CV's
> 
> Range of salaries will be dependant on the actual position that your husband will be applying for. I would suggest contacting some agencies who deal with the market in Dubai for a clearer picture.
> 
> ...


I wanted to thank everyone for all the great advise. But I always seem to have more questions. My husband is writing his CV. I have read that it must be formatted to Middle Eastern standards for Dubai but do not know how to begin this. Could someone direct me? Is there a service that could evaluate a CV without charging a fortune? Also, I am very grateful for the names and phone #s but was wondering if it would be possible to get email addresses as this would be better for me. I hope this is possible. I also wanted to mention that we are in USA not UK so am not familiar with C&G but we do have US certifications; license etc. Thanks again.


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm not aware that there is such a thing as "middle eastern" standard. But typically you want to tailor your CV to make it as relevant to the intended job as possible (I used my UK CV and made sure i mentioned middle east projects i have been involved with).
So if your husband is applying for a project management role, he should emphasise his PM experience. If the role is for a high rise residential development, then 'big-up' this area of his experience. If its for a retail development, well...you get the idea.

If you google the company names, you should find an e-mail address to send CVs to.

HTH


----------

